# BCI Albino x DH Sunglow



## gtm15782 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi
What would I get if I crossed a visible albino male with a DH Sunglow female.
Would I produce 25% visible sunglows or just visible Albinos and hets
Cheers


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

albino X salmon het albino (AKA DH sunglow) -->
1/4 normal (het albino)
1/4 albino
1/4 salmon (het albino)
1/4 salmon albino (AKA sunglow)


----------



## gtm15782 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi
Cheers for the response I have read the sticky in this section and that agrees with you but I spoke to a very reputable breeder and they said I would only get albinos, and hets for sunglow and Albino so wanted to double check with everyone on here. I understand that with genetics it is never as easy as 25% this and 25% that but I want to know the mathematical odds of if its possible.
Cheers


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Double checking is good, as long as the proponents of different views do not get into a flame war.

As I see it, the difference in the two answers is whether or not sunglows can appear among the babies from an albino mated to a DH sunglow.

In my opinion, there are two ways to get a satisfactory answer. One is to find someone who has personally done the cross and see whether sunglows are among the babies. The other, better way is to do the cross yourself. By the time they produce a few dozen babies, the snakes will have answered the question.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I would question the 'reputable breeder' too (and agree with the theoretical expected outcome that Paul has posted). 

I've not heard of anything that mentions the lack of sunglows being produced by albino to DH sunglow pairings?

There are a number of sunglow owners and producers on this site so maybe the snakes have already answered the question.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I've done some digging and can not find anything that mentions problems with producing sunglows from DH sunglow x albino (although many seem to go with DH sg to DH sg in order to get super salmons and super sunglows in the litter.

It would be interesting to find out how many pairings and what they were that the reputable breeder has had in which he has failed to produce a sunglow from the mentioned pairing. I would love to do a bit of maths to find out his odds (i.e. how unlucky he is!)

Cheers

Andy


----------



## gtm15782 (Aug 24, 2008)

Spoke to the breeder again and he has agreed that you can get sunglows (I think either he mis-read the question or I didn't ask the right one). But am probably going to buy the DH from him as I have seen a stunning girl he has for £400 and he excepts payment plans so even better. 
Cheers for the help and hopefully in a couple of years I will be able to answer this question from personal experience.


----------



## gtm15782 (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh and by the way I may also consider getting a male DH sunglow to breed instead of an albino so if anyone has any 09s on the way let me know how much and if you will accept payment plans.
Cheers
Gary


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

gtm15782 said:


> Oh and by the way I may also consider getting a male DH sunglow to breed instead of an albino so if anyone has any 09s on the way let me know how much and if you will accept payment plans.
> Cheers
> Gary


I'm expecting some at the beginning of next month. I don't know what I'll be charging yet (depends on a number of factors) as for payment plans, I'm sure we could come to some sort of arrangement.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## gtm15782 (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok Cheers Andy let me know


----------

